# Hollywood Scream Queens Challenge



## Voz (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm new to the forums, but everything here looks too fun! 

I love all the old school (& not so old school) horror babes--dark, sexy & beautiful. 






Vampira





Morticia Addams (one of them, anyway =P)





Another Morticia





Lilly Munster





Elvira, Mistress of the Dark





Bride of Frankenstein

Hope these lovely ladies will inspire YOU lovely ladies!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 25, 2007)

Cute idea! :]


----------



## Voz (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ Thanks! Hope people actually go for it. <3


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oooo...really good idea!! As "scary" as they look, they always looked beautiful...I think I'll give this a shot just for the heck of it!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I was looking up pictures of Lilly Munster and did you guys know that the woman who played Lilly Munster is the same lady that played Sephora, Moses' wife, in "The Ten Commandments"?!?!? I didn't know that untill I saw it on the wed and realized it was her!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 26, 2007)

No, I don't have a lot of time on my hands, really! This was pretty fun though!!

K, so this was the picture I was inspired by...




Lilly Munster

Here's my attempt to pay tribute to her...minus the white stripe through the hair lol....














Here's one of them in color...


----------



## thenovice (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow thats really good!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 26, 2007)

it looks great!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow that looks so good. great try


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 26, 2007)

awesome job - I love it!


----------



## Voz (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_No, I don't have a lot of time on my hands, really! This was pretty fun though!!

K, so this was the picture I was inspired by...




Lilly Munster

Here's my attempt to pay tribute to her...minus the white stripe through the hair lol....














Here's one of them in color...



_

 
That looks fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A Lilly twin!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 27, 2007)

i usually dont try out challenges but my boyfriend wanted a picture of me wearing bright red lipstick, but besides just doing bright red lipstick, i thought i might step it up a notch. forgive me for the complete lack of lining skills and the messiness of it all, but this is my first crack at a challenge look.

here is the link. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/starangel2383/


----------



## cuddlebunni (Jun 28, 2007)

omg kuuipo! you did SUCH A GREAT JOB!!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 28, 2007)

Mac Mac Mac


----------



## witchery-woo (Jun 28, 2007)

kuuipo...nice job!  love your lily munster...


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! Great Job ladies!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 2, 2007)

ooooh, great job to the both of you!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: xKAIAx Mistress of the night! ...*

kuuipo1207 you did an awesome job!


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 19, 2007)

Ooh, I want to try this one!  You gals did a great job!


----------



## wahine (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Voz* 

 
_That looks fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A Lilly twin!_

 
my exact thoughts!


----------



## jakluk4 (Aug 26, 2007)

HOLY MOLY you guys look FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!! *bows*


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonderful job ladies!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 7, 2007)

ooh! I might have to try this!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_No, I don't have a lot of time on my hands, really! This was pretty fun though!!

K, so this was the picture I was inspired by...





Lilly Munster

Here's my attempt to pay tribute to her...minus the white stripe through the hair lol....














Here's one of them in color...



_

 

You did a great job, I really like that!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow I think you nailed it!


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_So I was looking up pictures of Lilly Munster and did you guys know that the woman who played Lilly Munster is the same lady that played Sephora, Moses' wife, in "The Ten Commandments"?!?!? I didn't know that untill I saw it on the wed and realized it was her!!_

 
Moses' wife was named Sephora?!? No wonder I loved that movie growing up!


----------

